# Dinge, die man auf Google Maps nicht sehen soll...



## Heiko (4 Juli 2011)

Die Computerwoche hat in einem kleinen Bericht ein paar interessante Bilder aus Google Maps zusammengestellt über kuriose, lustige, nachdenklich machende und einfach nette Geschichten:
http://www.computerwoche.de/netzwerke/web/191949/


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2011)

Da kommt bei mir der Bericht

Der Bayer-Konzern ist Ziel eines Hackerangriffs geworden.







Der Bayer-Chemiepark in Leverkusen
 Foto: Bayer
Man habe Versuche festgestellt, die IT-Systeme des Unternehmens von außen zu stören, bestätigte ein Sprecher des Leverkusener Pharma- und Chemieunternehmens am Freitag. Deshalb habe man das nordrhein-westfälische Landeskriminalamt eingeschaltet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2011)

?
http://www.computerwoche.de/netzwerke/web/191949/


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2011)

Mein Fehler, Link korrigiert.


----------

